# Has anyone here had a nodule shrink?



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, anyone had a nodule shrink? How?


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Swimmer,

I had my nodule shrink after being on anti thyroid meds for three months. It was 3 cms and it felt like it was choking me. I also took a month of prednisone at the same time due to a methimazole rash, so it could have been that or even the combination..... I don't recommend the prednisone but not only did the goiter and nodule shrink, but my multiple chemical sensitivities disappeared for several months too.

I don't have a definitive diagnosis, but believe I've had hashitoxicosis for at least thirty years. I went hyper last year, therefore the anti thyroid meds. I am currently taking Naturethroid as I am hypo now. This is the first time that I've taken meds for the thyroid. I currently have low TPO antibodies and high TSI (100% of the 125% range). TPO in the past was tested a couple times and was higher, but never over 60. I couldn't get the doctor to test the TSI until I started feeling better.... but at least I now understand partly why I can't stabilize.

I hope you find answers to help you feel optimal.


----------

